# How often do you shear?



## damummis (Jun 8, 2011)

How often do you all shear?  Would you shear more than once if it is a hot summer?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2011)

I shear the ewes once a year, in the spring.  I don't shear them more than once, because they don't need it.  Some breeds you can shear twice, like Shetlands or Icelandics, but it's more for fiber and not specifically to keep them cool.  I'm getting ready to shear my weaned lambs because it's so hot here, and they grow better when shorn.  Wool does insulate some too, so it keeps some of the heat out.  But normally once per year shearing is just fine.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jun 9, 2011)

I shear the Scottish Blackface only in the Spring....I sell to spinners and they like the much longer staple length.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 9, 2011)

We shear about monthly for our 4-H lambs, too keep them cooler, gaining weight better for Fair.  Our Fair is around the first of August, so we do the first one about mid-May, mid June, mid July, then again at Fair.  

Meat lambs are presented with just a fuzz covering, so Judge can better evaluate their bodies and conditioning as meat animals.

If I was keeping ewes they would be meat sheep, so I might do a secondary clipping in hot late July or start of August, to keep the sheep cooler then.  We have terrible humidity, which along with high temps, makes it harder for animals to self cool.  With sheep only have small areas to "sweat" off heat.  I hate seeing them panting so badly, so I would probably be clipping them again when it got hotter.

For me, I would only ever have a couple ewes or so, already have the sheep stand and clippers.  Not a big deal to do an extra shearing on them.  

Having a sizable flock, maybe owning wool sheep that can sell their wool better with longer staple wool for hand work, a person might make other choices about extra shearings.


----------



## damummis (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in Maine and I don't want them to freeze in the fall and winter.  So if I shear them again, how long will it take for them to get a good winter coat?  Does that make sense??


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 10, 2011)

damummis said:
			
		

> I live in Maine and I don't want them to freeze in the fall and winter.  So if I shear them again, how long will it take for them to get a good winter coat?  Does that make sense??


It depends on the breed. Some of the longwool breeds almost have to be sheared 2x/year apparently b/c they can grow an inch of wool a month. Some others, far less.

Is there a partiuclar *reason* you're wanting to do a fall or late-summer shearing?

Pat


----------



## damummis (Jun 10, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Jacobs.

No, I don't want to do a late shear, I was just wondering when to stop.  August?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 10, 2011)

Really I think once a year is plenty for your Jacobs.  Taking off a small amount of wool doesn't really help them out that much.  Wool insulates agains heat as well as cold.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 10, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Really I think once a year is plenty for your Jacobs.  Taking off a small amount of wool doesn't really help them out that much.  Wool insulates agains heat as well as cold.


I used to believe that about the insulation of a heavy coat, but not so much anymore.

I KNOW my dog is a lot happier sheared off in hot months.  Her hair grows all the time, she does not shed.  

Our lambs do seem easier, not panting much, with the monthly shearing.  We don't take off much, 1/2 inch or so, but removal DOES make a difference to them.  Again, ours are meat lambs of Suffolk or Hampshire breeding with thick, coarse wool, not the fluffy wool breeds.  If we didn't sell lambs at Fair, I probably would stop shearing in mid-August.  We do still get a lot of warm days in Sept and Oct., but with less humidity then.

I do feel sorry for the wool sheep exhibited at Fair, having all that fleece on in the heat.  They are difficult to work, doing a lot of panting in the ring and in their pens.  Just can't cool themselves well, even in shaded rings.

I am not familiar with the density of Jacob sheep wool.  Can't help there.  You could do a measure thing on your animals.  Mark the date sheared in spring, then measure wool length at 30 days, 60 days, see what you have.  I would think wool grows at a steady rate for Jacobs, so you can know how long you want the wool heading into fall weather.  Shear for heat, ahead of that time needed to grow wool to desired length for cooler weather.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 11, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dog hair isn't the same as wool...  But I was really talking about Dammumis shearing more than once a year.  I think having an inch of wool in August isn't going to be making her sheep overheat, especially in Maine.


----------

